

Restart Apache in all Linux distributions - anabel
http://linuxapachemysqlphp5.wordpress.com/2013/05/31/restart-apache-in-all-linux-distributions/

======
daenney
So much for all Linux distributions, there's only two. I realise that this
solution will probably work for most distributions, but not all, like
Slackware for example or (Open)SuSE.

The given example also suggest /etc/init.d/apache on Ubuntu but for (older)
releases that don't use systemd or have the service command compatibility yet
invoke-rc.d is the prefered method.

I also don't really see the use of taking two entries from the original blog
and then just link to the original blog entry for the rest without providing
much of a hint that this is an incomplete repost.

